# The Forgotten Spurgeon: Speaks to Today’s Church



## Jon 316 (May 2, 2009)

“Yet one does not have to look long at the prevailing Christianity of the 1850’s to observe some signs that are hardly akin to what we find in the New Testament- it was too fashionable, too respectable, too much at peace with the world. It was as though such texts as ‘the whole world lieth in wickedness’ were no longer correct.

The church was not lacking in wealth, nor in men, nor in dignity, but it was sadly lacking in unction and power. There was a general tendency to forget the difference between human learning and truth revealed by the Spirit of God. There was no scarcity of eloquence and culture in the pulpits, but there was a marked absence of the kind of preaching that broke men’s hearts. Perhaps the worst sign was that few were awake to these things.”

Amazon.com: Forgotten Spurgeon-out of print: Iain H. Murray: Books

Perhaps the only difference with then and now is that the church of today is certainly lacking in men. It is less ‘culturally acceptable’ despite the churches desperate attempts to make itself more culturally acceptable. However if this is the only difference the following (and more) is certainly true of a large section of the church world today.

”too much at peace with the world.”

“It was as though such texts as ‘the whole world lieth in wickedness’ were no longer correct.”

“There was a general tendency to forget the difference between human learning and truth revealed by the Spirit of God.”

“There was no scarcity of eloquence and culture in the pulpits, but there was a marked absence of the kind of preaching that broke men’s hearts.”

“Perhaps the worst sign was that few were awake to these things.”

Are we ‘awake to these things’ today? If so pray. We need a genuine spiritual awakening to sweep our churches. It is a time for weeping in the house of the Lord.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 2, 2009)

That book is a must read in my opinion.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 2, 2009)

I do not wish to hijack the thread, but I was actually considering posting a thread today asking whatever became of the church where Spurgeon pastored, the Metropolitan Tabernacle.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 2, 2009)

Ask Jonathan Hunt. He grew up there. Peter Masters is now the pastor.


----------



## Jon 316 (May 2, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I do not wish to hijack the thread, but I was actually considering posting a thread today asking whatever became of the church where Spurgeon pastored, the Metropolitan Tabernacle.



Did it not burn down? Or was that Park Street?


----------



## Ivan (May 3, 2009)

Metropolitan Tabernacle - History of the Tabernacle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolitan_Tabernacle


http://www.request.org.uk/main/churches/tours/mettab/history.htm

Quiz on Monday.


----------



## py3ak (May 3, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> “There was no scarcity of eloquence and culture in the pulpits, but there was a marked absence of the kind of preaching that broke men’s hearts.”



I don't think this is nearly as true today as it was in 1850.


----------



## tgoerz (May 3, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > “There was no scarcity of eloquence and culture in the pulpits, but there was a marked absence of the kind of preaching that broke men’s hearts.”
> ...




Ruben.....think not? I would postulate that it is THE problem with the evangelical church today....especially when you consider the prosperity gospel proponents.


----------



## py3ak (May 3, 2009)

I suppose I should clarify.

I agree that today there is a marked absence of the kind of preaching that breaks men's hearts.

But I also think that there is much _less_ eloquence and culture in the pulpit nowadays then before.

So that our preaching does not have the virtues even of the bad preaching of some former times.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 3, 2009)

Forget the rest, try the best.

Here is my 'history of the met tab' with due thanks to Dr Masters for his pastor list:

A short history of the Met Tab Pastor’s New

I was born in 1977 and attended the Tab until 2002 when I moved to Cheltenham for love.

On a seperate note, I also commend Iain Murray's book, with the exception of the last chapter. His view of what went wrong at the Tab is not in accord with the historical records, which he did not avail himself of before expressing his opinion. He gives altogether too dim a view of the congregation Spurgeon left behind. Sure, AC Dixon was a mistake, but the congregation was still reformed baptist, was was evidenced by their next choice of Pastor. Anyway, its all in the article.

Toodle pip chaps

-----Added 5/3/2009 at 06:44:13 EST-----



Jon 316 said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I do not wish to hijack the thread, but I was actually considering posting a thread today asking whatever became of the church where Spurgeon pastored, the Metropolitan Tabernacle.
> ...



The original tabernacle was destroyed by a fire in the kitchens in 1898 and rebuilt. The second tabernacle was destroyed by the Luftwaffe. The third Tabernacle survives. The original front portico and the outline of the basement is the only survivor from the original, but these are heavily altered. For more, see my article.


----------

